# Ibook Palourde, j'achete ou pas????



## thekid (11 Février 2007)

Bonjour à tous,
voila on me fait une offre pour un ibook G3 Palourde (depuis le temps que j'en veux un!) mais je ne sais pas si en l'etat il en vaut la peine.

"IBook coquillage noir et blanc fonctionnant avec Mac OS 9 mémoire RAM 64 Mo Disque dur 6 Go memoire vidéo 4 Mo Power PC G3 366 Mhz Vendu avec son alimentation d'origine." prix de vente 100 euros.

Beaucoup de choses a changer selon moi mais pourriez vous me dire quoi exactement et eventuellement me dire pour combien j'en aurai au final?
Evidement le but de l'operation est de le passer sous mac OSX et d'en faire un truc sympa a moindre coup. J'ai deja un powerbook qui fonctionne super bien, c'est plus pour le fun et le design des palourdes que j'en veux un mais tant qu'a faire autant que je puisse l'utiliser aussi.

La personne me dit aussi que le mac n'a pas de port firewire et qu'il n'a pas pu se connecter sur internet.......

que faire?
merci de vos conseils a tous!


----------



## tedy (11 Février 2007)

Bonjour 
Tu aurais du poster dans classic mac... 

Alors 100  ça parait sympas comme prix mais à cela pour faire tourner OS X va falloir comme tu le sais modifier 2-3 trucs.

Commençons... 

- Tout dabord va falloir lu mettre plus de ram (64mo) pour os x c'est beaucoup trop juste, 512 serait le top (et sur ce modèle la ram se fait vieille et est donc chère)
Maintenant je suis pas sur qu'il accepte autant de ram que cela (320 mo max de mémoire) donc à vérifier ! 

- Ensuite Ton disque dur de 6 Go va très vite se trouver limité...
Donc tu devra le changer pour un modèle de plus grande capacité (40 Go semble un bon compromis et les prix ont beaucoup chuttés)

- Pour L'OS maintenant 
Perso (j'ai un iMac G3 500 mhz) monter tiger c'est jouable mais ça reste tout de même lent donc peut être que panther serait un choix plus judicieux.

Enfin, et sur ce dernier point je comprends pas trop, car tu parles de firewire et du fait qu'il n'a pas pu se connecter à internet... :rateau::mouais:

Alors si c'est ce que je pense, il peut toujours essayer de se connecter au net via le firewire c'est pas fait pour cela il faut utiliser la prise ethernet.

Dans tous les cas, ce modèle doit disposer d'une prise firewire et d'une prise ethernet pour la connection internet 


Voilà j'espère avoir répondu en partie à  tes questions, pour les prix, une simple petite recherche sur google te donnera une idée.


----------



## tedy (11 Février 2007)

Tiens un petit lien ou tu trouveras les specs de l'ibook et quelques bidouilles (en bas) 

http://lowendmac.com/pb2/ibook2.shtml

EDIT : je t'ai dis une grosse connerie ...

Il semblerai qu'il y ait u 2 mod&#232;les en 366 mhz un avec DD de 6 GO et l'autre avec 10 Go.
Donc le tiens ne semble pas disposer du firewire.
D&#233;sol&#233;


----------



## thekid (11 Février 2007)

mouai....donc vaudrait peut-etre mieux attendre et en acquerir un autre un peu plus cher je pense. J'y serai plus gagnant!


----------



## tedy (11 Février 2007)

Disons que le design des palourdes est particuli&#232;rement sympas :love:

et que pour avoir un truc plus costaud faudra compter au minimum 100-150 &#8364; je pense.
Soit un prix de revient compris entre 200 et 250&#8364;

A ce prix l&#224; regarde ce que tu peux trouver mais &#231;a me semble juste pour trouver un mac portable plus costaud (la cote des mac m&#234;me apr&#232;s le passage chez intel se porte encore bien )

Donc &#224; toi de voir mais si j'avais les finances, je me le paierai bien ce petit ibook 
Et crois moi, je n'en ai nullement besoin (un powermac G4, un imac G3, deux powerbook alu (12 et 15") etc...

Tedy


----------



## tedy (11 Février 2007)

Question super importante que j'ai completement zappée... :rose:

C'est pour quelle utilisation???
A partir de la on pourra peut être t'aider et t'apporter une réponse précise 

tedy


----------



## thekid (11 Février 2007)

Disons que 100 euros c'est pas cher mais si faut rajouter 150 de plus ca fait cher je trouve, surtout que je suis pas trop bricoleur  des machines.... 
Apres sur ebay y'a des palourdes a 200 euros avec mac OS10 installé deja dessus + port ethernet et firewire et plus de rame deja installé....
C'est juste pour une utilisation anexe. Il servirait juste a se connecter sur le net, gerer la musique du pod et eventuellement regarder des films. 
J'adore le design, on devient vite accros a apple mais celui ci je souhaiterai le preter a mon frere qui n'a pas d'ordi pour le moment. Ca lui aurait permis d'aller sur le net avec.
mais ca sent la galere....


----------



## thekid (11 Février 2007)

Et que penses tu du G4 tournesol?


----------



## CBi (11 Février 2007)

J'ai la chance d'avoir un iBook palourde "orange", actuellement utilisé par mes parents, mais si j'avais à en acheter un maintenant, je prendrais plutôt, quite à payer plus cher, un modèle avec Firewire et lecteur de DVD. 
Les mises à jour = mémoire, disque dur, ne sont pas données et pas faciles, donc tant qu'à faire, autant démarrer avec une bonne base.


----------



## thekid (11 Février 2007)

lol c'est sur qu'on va pas bien loin avec un palourde..... je te rassure j'ai mieux pour pouvoir bosser!


----------



## tedy (11 Février 2007)

thekid a dit:


> Et que penses tu du G4 tournesol?



C'est déjà plus costaud pour faire tourner tiger 
Mais là tu perds en portabilité  et le prix monte d'un gros cran


----------



## ficelle (11 Février 2007)

le problème de la première série, c'est la carte vidéo rage 2 pro.
sur la série firewire, elle a été remplacé par une rage 128 bien plus à l'aise avec l'interface d'OS X...


----------



## divoli (11 Février 2007)

thekid a dit:


> "IBook coquillage noir et blanc fonctionnant avec Mac OS 9 m&#233;moire RAM 64 Mo Disque dur 6 Go memoire vid&#233;o 4 Mo Power PC G3 366 Mhz Vendu avec son alimentation d'origine." prix de vente 100 euros.




Salut,


Je connais bien cet iBook, puisque c'est le premier mac que j'ai achet&#233; &#224; titre perso... d&#233;but 2000. 

M&#234;me si c'&#233;tait un superbe portable &#224; son &#233;poque, il est &#224; mon avis inadapt&#233; pour ce que tu veux faire....

1- le dd est trop petit, il faudrait le changer,
2- pas assez de m&#233;moire vive, il faudrait en rajouter (max 576 Mo),
3- on peut installer au plus 10.3 Panther, mais pas 10.4 Tiger,
4- il n'y a pas de port firewire, donc cela limite beaucoup de choses,
5- le lecteur optique n'est qu'un simple lecteur de CD, donc pour lire des film sur DVD c'est hors de question,
6- un unique port usb1, donc cela limite beaucoup de choses, dont la gestion de l'ipod
(et de plus tu ne pourras th&#233;oriquement pas installer les derni&#232;res versions d'iTunes),
7- la carte graphique est vieillotte...

Par contre, on peut bien utiliser internet...



Edit: il n'est pas noir et blanc, mais graphite.


----------



## thekid (11 Février 2007)

ok vais en trouver un autre un peu plus cher mais mieux.
merci à tous !!!


----------



## melaure (12 Février 2007)

thekid a dit:


> ok vais en trouver un autre un peu plus cher mais mieux.
> merci à tous !!!



Il est encore en vente ce bon vieux nibook ?


----------



## romain31000 (8 Mars 2007)

bonsoir &#224; tous,
je suis &#224; la recherche d'un portable essentiellement pour faire du texte et de la navigation internet.
j'ai vu un ibook palourde sur ebay:
g3 366mhz,dd40 go, 10.4.8 install&#233;, 320 Mo RAM, pas de carte airport, batterie a changer
prix 325&#8364; (425&#8364; avec lecteur dvd)
qu'en pensez vous?
je vous pose la question car il est difficile de trouver des ibook G3 &#224; prix raisonnable
merci


----------



## ficelle (8 Mars 2007)

trop cher avec une batterie naze.... fais baisser de 100 et demande le dvd en prime


----------



## romain31000 (8 Mars 2007)

ok
sinon vous connaitriez des sites ou des magasins ou je pourrais trouver ce genre de ma&#233;riel &#224; prix raisonnable


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2007)

romain31000 a dit:


> ok
> sinon vous connaitriez des sites ou des magasins ou je pourrais trouver ce genre de maériel à prix raisonnable



Cette boutique est réputée assez chère, malgré ça, ils te vendent la même machine, avec une batterie en état, pour 35  de moins, ça vaut peut-être la peine !


----------



## romain31000 (9 Mars 2007)

merci de l'adresse
si vous en connaissez d'autres comme &#231;a je suis preneur!!
merci


----------



## trucbidulemachinchose (11 Août 2011)

thekid a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> voila on me fait une offre pour un ibook G3 Palourde (depuis le temps que j'en veux un!) mais je ne sais pas si en l'etat il en vaut la peine.
> 
> "IBook coquillage noir et blanc fonctionnant avec Mac OS 9 mémoire RAM 64 Mo Disque dur 6 Go memoire vidéo 4 Mo Power PC G3 366 Mhz Vendu avec son alimentation d'origine." prix de vente 100 euros.
> ...


Mac os 9 c'est vraiment super. Pas besoin de passer à Mac os x. Il suffit qu'il y ait Microsoft Office 98 Adobe Reader (old apps.com) et qu'il y ait une carte airport avec les pilotes.


----------



## ali banana (11 Août 2011)

Oh le déterrage de topic !


----------



## CBi (12 Août 2011)

100 euros pour un 366 sans mémoire ni DD augmenté, c'est cher. Le principal problème, c'est le disque dur à changer pour un plus gros. Ce n'est quand même pas très drôle à faire sur ce type de machine. Perso j'ai préféré prendre mon mal en patience et attendre de voir passer sur le marché un 466 avec un DD upgradé. J'ai ensuite ajouté os x, 512Mo de RAM et une batterie neuve et hop. Le seul regret: c'est un graphite. Les Lime en bon état sont vraiment trop chers.


----------



## rhodmac (13 Août 2011)

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_from=R...nkw=ibook+clamshell&_sacat=See-All-Categories

un 300mhz à 45$ + 55$ de port
http://cgi.ebay.com/iBook-Clamshell...42544851?pt=Apple_Laptops&hash=item4aadbed5d3

soit 79 euros fdpin

etc etc


----------



## Eric999 (18 Août 2011)

rhodmac a dit:


> http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_from=R...nkw=ibook+clamshell&_sacat=See-All-Categories
> 
> un 300mhz à 45$ + 55$ de port
> http://cgi.ebay.com/iBook-Clamshell...42544851?pt=Apple_Laptops&hash=item4aadbed5d3
> ...


 T'oublie de compter les frais de douane !


----------



## rhodmac (18 Août 2011)

en 10 ans et des centaines d'achats sur ebay aux USA, j'ai JAMAIS PAYE de douane

et puis même sur 80$ tu vas payer quoi maxi !!


il faut juste ne pas se faire expédier par UPS/DHL & co
seulement la poste US, USPS

et ça roule.

même du japon, j'ai jamais payé de douane.


----------



## Eric999 (18 Août 2011)

rhodmac a dit:


> en 10 ans et des centaines d'achats sur ebay aux USA, j'ai JAMAIS PAYE de douane
> 
> et puis même sur 80$ tu vas payer quoi maxi !!
> 
> ...



T'en as de la chance moi a chaque fois j'ai du payer de frais qui parfois étaient de plus de la moitié de la valeur payé ... ce qui me faisait perdre le coté bonne affaire de mon achat !


----------



## macinside (18 Août 2011)

rhodmac a dit:


> http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_from=R...nkw=ibook+clamshell&_sacat=See-All-Categories
> 
> un 300mhz à 45$ + 55$ de port
> http://cgi.ebay.com/iBook-Clamshell...42544851?pt=Apple_Laptops&hash=item4aadbed5d3
> ...



il y en a dans les PA de macgé


----------

